# Stream and Airport Time Capsule Problem



## Halichopter (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the TiVo Roamio that does not stream so I bought a Stream. I had the Roamio connected to an Ethernet switch which is subtended from my Airport TC (because the TC only has 3 usable Ethernet ports). I could not set up streaming between the two boxes and figured they might have to be directly connected to the router as shown in the installation diagram. I had to move my computer and IP phone to the switch and then plugged the Roamio and Stream to the TC. They still did not work. Called customer support (4 separate calls) and tried too many things to go into here from the various customer support suggestions, including resetting my Media Access Key. Still didn't work. I was also told that I need to connect the boxes to the router and not the switch (which I had guessed from the instructions but it makes no sense to me, the switch should let everything pass through as a bridge).

The tier 3 support guy said it must be some bad setting in my Airport blocking traffic between the Roamio and Stream and it was an Apple problem. I was skeptical but bought a cheap router from Target and the two boxes recognized each other and worked. Well my TC cost me some $300 and I wasn't about to trash it, so I reset it back to factory settings with the assumption that the support guy was right and somehow I had put some LAN port isolation or blocking. After factory reset, still no luck. 

In frustration, I took the Roamio and Stream off of the TC and plugged them into the switch (just like I had done before) and all of a sudden, they work!

I was able to download a TV show to my iPad and all was good. That was yesterday. Today I was streaming a show while at the health club and the stream stopped and the TiVo could no longer get streaming working and I got the same error messages as before.

I got home and unplugged the stream and rebooted and it still didn't work. Then I unplugged the Roamio and Stream, plugged Roamio back in and come fully up and then plugged in the Stream and it was working again.....for now.

I assume that sometime it will stop working and I will need to unplug and plug. Anyone understand what might be going on here?

Hal


----------

